# Band



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

What Kind Of Band Do You Use For Rollers Do You Get Them Off Of A National Registry Or Somethig Like That---also When You Start Flying Rollers Should You Regester Your Bird Somewhere For Ped.papers---thanks


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

NPA size 7. Foys pigeon supplies and the npa sells them.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

There is also a number of roller registries, that sell bands and keep track of owners. The National Birmingham Roller Club (NBRC) is one of the the largest:
http://nbrconline.com/


----------

